# My mystery snail needs help!!



## emmarose (Aug 15, 2012)

I woke up this morning to find my mystery snail acting very differently. I got him about a week ago and he's been a happy little guy in my 5.5 gallon tank. 

Looks like this:
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2775/4087166033_f469ca7c9d.jpg

He lives with my betta who hasn't seemed to notice his existence. Well, today his shell seems to be pushing forward and it isn't attached to his shell solidly. His antennae are also not showing. He just looks like a normal snail without antennae. Any idea on what could have happened? The PH is normal, the tank temp is about 78, we have live and fake plants in there...I just let him eat the leftover fish food so I don't really feed him anything else...


----------



## emmarose (Aug 15, 2012)

He's still moving steadily along but having trouble with the newly loosened shell. When I see him against the glass, I don't see his eyes or outer antennae..It's almost like they're gone, like the betta attacked him. I just can't be sure. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

The betta could have done that easily when you aren't watching.


----------



## emmarose (Aug 15, 2012)

He's still alive...should I 'put him down?'


----------

